# 2005 Mercury Optimax 225 alarm????



## 19coupe93 (Sep 13, 2004)

I just purchased a 2005 sea chaser boat that was supposed to be in perfect condition, but today on her first trip out the alarm sounded immediatly. It idles great but when used above idle the alarm sounds. Idling aroun it was beeping in a four beep sequence, but anything over 2500rpm it shut down the power and sounded a constant beep. This boat is going back to the dealer for repairs tomorrow but I was just curious what the four beep alarm code is? Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

dont know if optis have oil resevors under the cowling, but I would make sure its all the way full


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

impler- water pump going bad ..


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

It's in safe mode. Disconnect and reconnect the positive battery cable and you'll be fine. I have the exact same engine so I speak on good authority.


----------



## 19coupe93 (Sep 13, 2004)

oil is full and the pee stream is strong, but the oil was low when i first got it.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Take it out of safe mode before sending it to the dealer and you'll know if you have a more serious problem.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Why was it low on oil ? Put it on the lap top and make sure. 4 beeps oil then steady beep heat. fill the oil change water pump the reset it


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

How full is the under cowl oil resevoir? If not full, you need to purge the air out of it by idling the motor with the lid off of the under cowl resevoir until it fills up. Another thing that will cause a fault on Optis is the throttle position sensor. The throttle lever has to be in neutral and the throttle completely closed at starteup for the TPS to self calibrate. If it's not, you'll get an alarm. You can also have a compressor fault, or low battery voltage. Optis take lots of juice and you must have a battery with 1000 CCA, see the opti manual for details. When you start one up, at idle, it's drawing more current than it produces, so a weak battery, or battery terminal connections will give you alarms. This may all sound complicated, but they are very easy to fix IF you know the source of the fault, and you find that by plugging it into the diagnostic terminal that any good dealer will have. They can also dump a history of the motors alarms and tell you what happened in the past, along with a time VS RPM histogram.


----------



## FountainJunky (Aug 14, 2007)

Make sure the oil reservoir under the cowling (not the oil tank) is purged. If the oil tank has been run too low, the reservoir will empty and need to be purged. One easy way to do this is to loosen the cap on top of the reservoir and run the motor until oil fills up and seeps out...now tighten cap. Make sure you have a rag handy to catch any overflow. I think the Optimax has a switch under the cowling that purges it, but I have always done it this way.

Good luck.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes and dont use wing nuts on your battery's for your EFI engine Merc sends you a little package with your owners manual that says use me on your battery SS lock nuts


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

4 beeps will be low oil, like everyone else says check the one under the console. it don't take much for that one to get low and cause it to start beeping, thats your last line of defense if you run out of oil in the main tank


----------



## 19coupe93 (Sep 13, 2004)

I took it back to the dealer and they said it was water in the fuel. I am gonna test her tomorrow, so we will see. I hope they got it fixed. Sucks to have a new boat you can't use!


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

19coupe93 said:


> I took it back to the dealer and they said it was water in the fuel. I am gonna test her tomorrow, so we will see. I hope they got it fixed. Sucks to have a new boat you can't use!


Just one of the wonderful perks of being a boat owner not a passenger!!!


----------



## 19coupe93 (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm right with you mullet. I have been a passenger very few times in my life. But boy is it nice when it happens that way. The boat runs good for now though.


----------

